# whats on your lanyard?



## turkeys101 (Dec 19, 2010)

what calls do u have on your lanyard?


----------



## mauser64 (Dec 19, 2010)

Left to right: knight and hale, haydels dr-85, primos yo sista and buck Gardner fowlmouth 2.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my single reed mallard calls ( tulip wood and bahama cherry) one of my wood duck calls ( persimmon) and one of my SR goose calls, walnut and tigerwood


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 19, 2010)

show pics if u guys can


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 19, 2010)

Have to take one first. The best I have is off a phone with the lanyard around a dogs neck


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2010)

rnt microhen, rnt daisy cutter, old rnt single reed, zinc power hen, dog wistle


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 19, 2010)

One of Clents goose calls, Lares T1 "little Joe", modified Olt D-2, and a wood RNT Short Barrel usually. 

Not that I've used them much this season!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Alex williams custom timber, haydels magnum whistle, rnt short barrel in black acrylic, rnt daisy cutter in burndown acrylic, and a zink power clucker which is going to be changed to a rnt g3.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 20, 2010)

Buck Gardner acrylic tall timber, Foiles Strait Suzy, HS Bill Collector, Buck Gardner Canada Hammer (black acrylic), Glynn Scobey all cocobolo short reed goose call, Buck Gardner 6n1 whistle


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 20, 2010)

Buck Gardener Tall Timber and Fowl Mouth II, Duck Commander Woodie, MP-90 Magnum Pintail Mallard Drake Whistle, Dog Whistle, and Chapstick.


----------



## kenway (Dec 20, 2010)

echo timber, hobo prime meat, and echo prime meat,and red and white timber boss. all acrylic.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Duck commander green mile, duck commander whistle, duck commander woodie. Haydels blue wing teal, RNT daisy cutter


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 20, 2010)

DC woodie call, a whistle, Echo Timbre and an RNT Daisy Cutter


----------



## EON (Dec 20, 2010)

RNT Cutter & Echo Timber


----------



## Burkett (Dec 20, 2010)

Echo Timber, Buck Gardner whistle, and Haydel's wood duck call, and little mag lite flashlight just for backup. The chapstick stays in my waders


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Foiles Timber Rattler, Foiles Meat Grinder(Canada Goose), Flextone woody, whistle, e collar transmitter


----------



## swamppirate (Dec 21, 2010)

OLT 66 X2, OLT MK V, old Lohman Wood Duck call and Duck Commander Drake Whistle


----------



## devolve (Dec 21, 2010)

foiles SMH and timber rattler


----------



## djchris (Dec 21, 2010)

dc woodie, dc mallard drake, buck gardner acrylic buck brush, buck gardner canada hammer, and 6-n-1 call


----------



## clent586 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> One of Clents goose calls, Lares T1 "little Joe", modified Olt D-2, and a wood RNT Short Barrel usually.
> 
> Not that I've used them much this season!



I got a feeling you may have another cutdown coming shortly  Just gotta get them to your boy.


----------



## nrohrbach (Dec 21, 2010)

Brown - Duck Commander Teal Call
White - Killer Kallz G-2L double reed timber
Tan - Duck Commander Wood Duck Call
Black - Killer Kallz Southern Wind double reed open water
Wood - Quacker Jack Custom Single Reed
Orange - Killer Kallz Southern Wind Single Reed Timber


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 21, 2010)

clent586 said:


> I got a feeling you may have another cutdown coming shortly  Just gotta get them to your boy.



Awesome man, I'm looking forward to it.  Maybe we can hunt them together one day.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 21, 2010)

Haydel's DR-85,Primos timber wench,DJ ( Olt's reproductions) 115, & DJ Omar Driskell Signature Grafton call. Sometimes a HS Black Ice.


----------



## rholton (Dec 21, 2010)

RNT cocobola short barrell, RNT Daisy Cutter, teal whistle, Dog whistle, Mojo remote.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 21, 2010)

3 different ones depending where I be. Left: Fowlfield Acrylic SR Goose & Fowlfield Single Reed Cocobola Insert with a piece of spalted Ash I picked up at Bayou Meto for the barrel. Center: Modified by me Olt T-20 Speck and a Fowlfield Micarta Speck. Right: Shortened and cut by me Olt D-2 Keyhole and a Fowlfield "cutdown" made of Corian. They each have their place but I never carry more than 2 calls.


----------



## Duck Hunter 251 (Dec 21, 2010)

L to R. RNT acrylic Original, Echo Timbre, Primos whistle, Kritter Gritter Woodie, RNT Cocobola Original


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Pure Duck Acrylic Cocobolo by Keith allen.  High Roller whistle, dog whistle,  and an old goose call given to me by my grand dad.  dont even have a name on it but it sounds good.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 21, 2010)

clent586 said:


> 3 different ones depending where I be. Left: Fowlfield Acrylic SR Goose & Fowlfield Single Reed Cocobola Insert with a piece of spalted Ash I picked up at Bayou Meto for the barrel. Center: Modified by me Olt T-20 Speck and a Fowlfield Micarta Speck. Right: Shortened and cut by me Olt D-2 Keyhole and a Fowlfield "cutdown" made of Corian. They each have their place but I never carry more than 2 calls.



Very nice.  Like the granite top too.


----------

